# Life after Uber



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I stopped doing uber last January in favor of a $10/hr 24ft. Box truck delivery job. I just quit that job this past week, because the manager had serious anger problems, and it reached a "last straw" moment.

The actual job itself was pretty enjoyable. 80% of the time I was unsupervised, and most days I drove over 1.5 hours each way to different cities to deliver orders. The routes were well coordinated and I finished early or on time most days, plus I drove through some very beautiful countryside, national forests, etc.
I Listened to plenty of books on tape.

The job opened my eyes to the world of truck driving, and I have decided to take an accredited CDL program at the beginning of 2017 to open the door to more opportunities.

One thing I've noticed about transportation in general is that there are usually long hours. I'd like to find a 9-5, and not a "5am until you're finished."

Right now I'm looking for a short term job for the next two months. I'm about to start doing deliveries in a cargo van for a DHL contractor, but I have a feeling the 8-6 schedule HR mentioned is going to end up being more like a 8am-10pm especially getting closer to Christmas. Also I have my doubts about the hourly pay, because I've seen seasonal jobs for Fedex that offer a mere "$110 per day."

Any other ideas for a seasonal job? I was honestly thinking about doing Uber again, but it's probably not even worth it since the rate cuts at the beginning of 2016.

Does anyone here have their CDL?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I stopped doing uber last January in favor of a $10/hr 24ft. Box truck delivery job. I just quit that job this past week, because the manager had serious anger problems, and it reached a "last straw" moment.
> 
> The actual job itself was pretty enjoyable. 80% of the time I was unsupervised, and most days I drove over 1.5 hours each way to different cities to deliver orders. The routes were well coordinated and I finished early or on time most days, plus I drove through some very beautiful countryside, national forests, etc.
> I Listened to plenty of books on tape.
> ...


There's a very good thread about this topic right here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/thinking-about-becoming-a-trucker.103973/

As you read through it, you'll see a few members who have their CDLs, so you may want to reach out to any or all of them for advice.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks. I really appreciate the link.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate the link.


Any time. I'm happy to help.


----------

